# Who does front squats ?



## jonnysmith123

I normally just do hack squats and back squats but I want to do front squats. I've tried in the past but it feels like a really awkward movement to perform as i struggle to keep hold of the bar. Do many people do front squats? If so have you had good results from including them in your leg workout ?


----------



## sh4n3

I see people do these but whats the point, what do they do that squats dont, you cant lift as much? I dont get them. :confused1:


----------



## B4PJS

sh4n3 said:


> I see people do these but whats the point, what do they do that squats dont, you cant lift as much? I dont get them. :confused1:


More quad centric than hamstring centric 

Can't do em to save me life. I still try though!


----------



## CJ

My quad staple.

Very uncomfortable at first but stick with it and it becomes aa natural as any other squat.

Just have to get the bar to sit in the right place and fix that mid section in place.


----------



## Mingster

sh4n3 said:


> I see people do these but whats the point, what do they do that squats dont, you cant lift as much? I dont get them. :confused1:


Front squats emphasize the quads rather than the glutes. They also encourage a more upright back position, enable deeper squatting, and more core involvement.


----------



## romper stomper

my body mechanics are all wrong for front squats - Hack squats are the best


----------



## bigchickenlover

used to love them! ur right its just positioning the bar correctly if your shoulders are big enough there shouldnt be a problem getting the bar in the groove. No need to do them no more just squat as heavy as i can these days


----------



## solidcecil

Try using straps to hold the bar, much easier.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

solidcecil said:


> Try using straps to hold the bar, much easier.


Agreed

I use figure 8 straps, start very light and get used to balancing, I use them before back squats hit the quads more.


----------



## Ballin

Just started them and they are pretty brutal.

I found I tuck my left shoulder into place first then go across to my right. Once you there you can raise your arms out striaght at it sits in the groove nicely.

Definately a bit wobbly at first.


----------



## sh4n3

Mingster said:


> Front squats emphasize the quads rather than the glutes. They also encourage a more upright back position, enable deeper squatting, and more core involvement.


Will try them next leg day.


----------



## jkearns21

yes i do them as assistance work to my main heavy squat. Just started doing overhead squats, now **** me thats a squat that hits parts of the leg I didnt even know existed haha. 5 x 10 of 30 kg and i felt more than 120kg on the back squat


----------



## lambrettalad

I do them when I am forced to use a smith machine for squats.


----------



## rsd147

Mingster said:


> Front squats emphasize the quads rather than the glutes. They also encourage a more upright back position, enable deeper squatting, and more core involvement.


This ^^^^^^ I do these all the time, I feel them alot more on the quads than a standard back squat


----------



## 2004mark

lambrettalad said:


> I do them when I am forced to use a smith machine for squats.


Also try having the bar on your back but your feet out in front a bit so you're slightly leaning back against the bar. At the bottom you're in the position you would be if sat on a char. It's almost like a hack squat.


----------



## zak007

jonnysmith123 said:


> I normally just do hack squats and back squats but I want to do front squats. I've tried in the past but it feels like a really awkward movement to perform as i struggle to keep hold of the bar. Do many people do front squats? If so have you had good results from including them in your leg workout ?


I started adding them in and they really focus on quads more 60kg feels a lot better than squatting 160!

as suggested try straps,try cross arm grip or even do it on the smith machine with a pause at the bottom


----------



## jerom

do front squats improve back squat strength ?


----------



## deeconfrost

Can you hit the quads if you still have the weight on your back like an ordinary squat,but have your feet heel part of foot slightly raised?? Like having half you foot on a small weight plate


----------



## 2004mark

deeconfrost said:


> Can you hit the quads if you still have the weight on your back like an ordinary squat,but have your feet heel part of foot slightly raised?? Like having half you foot on a small weight plate


That's done mainly for people who have issues with their hamstring/glute flexibility. Can't see it making much difference to how the work is distributed over the anterior and posterior of the leg. Infact it will put your hams into a stronger position as they wont be as stretched.

Any squat will hit both the hams and the quads. Being able to lean back into more an upright position moves more emphasis to the quad and forward more on the ham


----------



## Guest

I like them more than back squats.

Hate back squats, fvcked them off


----------



## deeconfrost

Anyone slightly make minor adjustments with feet?? Slightly pointing out! Close stance etc?


----------



## Thunderstruck

Mingster said:


> Front squats emphasize the quads rather than the glutes. They also encourage a more upright back position, enable deeper squatting, and more core involvement.


Ive found exactly this, my quads have been blitzed by the front squats lately, can get ass right to grass. And yeah hardly any weight compared to back squats but leave the ego at the door as front squats hit the quads sooo much harder and other muscles (like lower back) dont tire out first so can do more QUALITY reps. Wish id done them years ago tbh.


----------



## lambrettalad

2004mark said:


> Also try having the bar on your back but your feet out in front a bit so you're slightly leaning back against the bar. At the bottom you're in the position you would be if sat on a char. It's almost like a hack squat.


Yes I understand. I will give that a go. Cheers


----------



## benno_2010

id like to do front squats but just cant set it up right and feels uncomfortable


----------



## JANIKvonD

i just started doing them...loving them tbh. got a bad lower back & they feel great on it, can go really deep with them too


----------



## J1mmyc

I prefer them to back squats feel it a lot more in quads also got up to 120kg for 5 with them I started of a 60kg a few month ago so quite happy


----------



## tomo8

jerom said:


> do front squats improve back squat strength ?


I think they do, my gym only had a smith machine so only did front squats on it, then they got a squat rack an after doing fronts for ages i tried back squats an my back squat had gone up alot.

I prefer front squats, i can get lower an they feel more natural than backs


----------



## Guest

Due to injuries I only front squat with any real weight now.

I use a clean grip and it took months to get used too.

I hit a 170kg pb last week 

When I started I struggled to get 10 out with 80!

Percivier!


----------



## simonthepieman

It's a while but once you find the grove the weight shoots up.


----------



## Guest

What rep range are you guys using for them?

Been trying to hit 6 reps for about 3 sets. Wan't to deffinetly get stronger at them


----------



## J1mmyc

I do 5x5 for me only because when I do high rep squats I run out of steam stamina is not my forte don't think the tren helps either


----------



## Murphy9801

I use them alot as i do some Olympic lifting, where really awkward at first, used cross grip, then normal grip with straps to increase flexibility in wrists, can do them great now, and will put them in before back squats, just my preference though.


----------



## theBEAST2002

Front squats are fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

theBEAST2002 said:


> Front squats are fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2 on this


----------



## MRSTRONG

i try


----------



## G-man99

Hate hack squats so have been looking to do these instead.

Tried them yesterday and they feel good, just need to get the correct way to hold the bar now so it feels comfortable.

Will have a play around with them but definitely going to be using them in the future


----------



## MRSTRONG

G-man99 said:


> Hate hack squats so have been looking to do these instead.
> 
> Tried them yesterday and they feel good, just need to get the correct way to hold the bar now so it feels comfortable.
> 
> Will have a play around with them but definitely going to be using them in the future


if your not flexible enough then use lifting straps on the bar and hold the length so that its as close to clean grip as possible .


----------



## Guest

Front squat heavy with a clean grip.

Have a 170 pb.

I then do light weight 20 rep back squats, try doing that on tren.

Gasping for breath! Legs are like lumps of iron this morning 

Edit, oh I've already commented lol.


----------



## G-man99

ewen said:


> if your not flexible enough then use lifting straps on the bar and hold the length so that its as close to clean grip as possible .


Just watched the vid with 3 alternative grips and one was with straps.

Will try on my next session which one suits me best.

Did them yesterday to get a feel for them and they felt really good, tried standard elbows up and neutral grip and also arms crossed. Think I never had it far enough back and resting in my shoulders enough and more across clavicle and trying to hold the weight of the bar with my arms to much which just felt awkward.

On a positive note, my legs are destroyed today from my session anyway :thumb:


----------



## imabigguy

Spawn of Haney said:


> Due to injuries I only front squat with any real weight now.
> 
> I use a clean grip and it took months to get used too.
> 
> I hit a 170kg pb last week
> 
> When I started I struggled to get 10 out with 80!
> 
> Percivier!


That is very good for a front squat and i think that most people should learn the clean grip i havent yet but am trying it i can still back squat though so my leg workouts revolve around them


----------



## MattGriff

Done right they are a fantasric tool.

Done wrong they are still awesome.

Clean grip, broom handle up the back straight, ass onto calves and rocketing up so the bar wants to power off the shoulders is the fun zone for explosive force.


----------



## J1mmyc

I can do 140kg for 6 but I dont have flexability to bend my elbows like some people I've never had a problem with it balancing on my shoulders with arms crossed I find there's a slight ridge on the Delt where the bar fits perfectly


----------



## J1mmyc

I agree with mattgriff they are awesome even better than back squats for leg development since I've been able to lift a decent weight with them my defenition and leg size has increased


----------



## g0hardorgohome

I do front squats, IMO they are far superior compared to back squat in terms of quad development even though I can't use as big weights. Pb is only 5x120kg right now but it'll go up.


----------



## Carbon-12

tried them once before but seemed very awkward. anyway, its my leg day today so ill give them another try because i really want to focus on quads, not glutes!!


----------



## estuFilippe

never tried front squats I think it might be my shoulder biomechanics but i find it extremely difficult to put the bar in a comfortable position that works. I am a fan of heavy ass back squats though..


----------



## G-man99

ewen said:


> if your not flexible enough then use lifting straps on the bar and hold the length so that its as close to clean grip as possible .


Going to try front squats with straps tomorrow.

Where do you place the strap ie outside of shoulder etc??

If it is on the shoulder is it uncomfortable or can you not really feel it??


----------



## MRSTRONG

G-man99 said:


> Going to try front squats with straps tomorrow.
> 
> Where do you place the strap ie outside of shoulder etc??
> 
> If it is on the shoulder is it uncomfortable or can you not really feel it??


i put them where the clean grip would normally be so it mimics the movement as near as possible .


----------



## andyhuggins

Hate them when I am doing them. Great at the end :thumb:


----------



## G-man99

ewen said:


> i put them where the clean grip would normally be so it mimics the movement as near as possible .


So place them slightly wider than shoulder width then?

Do you keep elbows pointing forward as much as possible or relax them slightly with a little flair?


----------



## MRSTRONG

G-man99 said:


> So place them slightly wider than shoulder width then?
> 
> Do you keep elbows pointing forward as much as possible or relax them slightly with a little flair?


up and forward facing , straps for me are about shoulder width , have a play see what suits


----------



## G-man99

ewen said:


> up and forward facing , straps for me are about shoulder width , have a play see what suits


Cheers mate, will give them a blast tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## JR8908

Unless using a clean grip which Most struggle with or don't have the patience of mastering, I don't think the front squat is the best method of hitting the quads as most people's arms give out before their quads do.

They are great for the core and also VERY tough on the upper back. In fact they are a great upper back exercise and help with heavy standing overhead work mainly due to helping with posture.


----------



## andyhuggins

I use the clean grip. I also find that the front squat hits the quads a lot harder than back squats. Mastering an exercise is a great feeling.


----------



## MRSTRONG

JR8908 said:


> Unless using a clean grip which Most struggle with or don't have the patience of mastering, I don't think the front squat is the best method of hitting the quads as most people's arms give out before their quads do.
> 
> They are great for the core and also VERY tough on the upper back. In fact they are a great upper back exercise and help with heavy standing overhead work mainly due to helping with posture.


how much do you front squat ?


----------



## JR8908

ewen said:


> how much do you front squat ?


My best is 185kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

JR8908 said:


> My best is 185kg


not bad , the transfer to overhead is decent imo , certainly helps more than back squats .


----------



## JR8908

ewen said:


> not bad , the transfer to overhead is decent imo , certainly helps more than back squats .


I'm a bit off that now though. Yeah the added upper back strength seems to help very well with overhead, especially log pressing if your into that. Great for stability to with a heavy ass weight resting across your shoulders that you want to press above your head. Also helps nicely with leg drive on a push press or jerk.


----------



## MRSTRONG

JR8908 said:


> I'm a bit off that now though. Yeah the added upper back strength seems to help very well with overhead, especially log pressing if your into that. Great for stability to with a heavy ass weight resting across your shoulders that you want to press above your head. Also helps nicely with leg drive on a push press or jerk.


log is the reason i front squat .

some guys says fronties are good for stones but imo stones help stones not fronties


----------



## JR8908

ewen said:


> log is the reason i front squat .
> 
> some guys says fronties are good for stones but imo stones help stones not fronties


Yeah totally agree

Assistance exercises for stones are Romanian deads and pendlay rows IMO but that's a different whole different thread entirely


----------



## MRSTRONG

JR8908 said:


> Yeah totally agree
> 
> Assistance exercises for stones are Romanian deads and pendlay rows IMO but that's a different whole different thread entirely


a guy showed me a trick for strengthening the grasping motion of stones where you would bend over pendlay row style in the cable station with high pulleys then doing a fly movement , this guy has done a 205 stone before so i took his word on it , i`ll try it when i get past the 80 :whistling:


----------



## strecharmstrong

me to just dont understand it i doubt your legs knw if the bar is on your back or front it just knws time under tension...


----------



## Queenie

strecharmstrong said:


> me to just dont understand it i doubt your legs knw if the bar is on your back or front it just knws time under tension...


It does!

Different stabilisers, different posture. The body treats them differently.


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh yeah it does big time.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Back squats are my favourites. I tried front squats and sometimes I do it, but mostly I go on front squat. I am actually curious to try the hack squats after reading in here


----------



## G-man99

strecharmstrong said:


> me to just dont understand it i doubt your legs knw if the bar is on your back or front it just knws time under tension...


You obviously haven't done them then. You'll find there is quite a difference


----------



## Queenie

G-man99 said:


> You obviously haven't done them then. You'll find there is quite a difference


I think fronts are predominantly quads whereas backs are glutes/hams?


----------



## G-man99

RXQueenie said:


> I think fronts are predominantly quads whereas backs are glutes/hams?


I'm going to be using them as an alternative to hack squats as I really don't like doing them.

Will still be using traditional squats and leg press but the front squat will be more a finishing exercise to really hit the quads


----------



## Queenie

G-man99 said:


> I'm going to be using them as an alternative to hack squats as I really don't like doing them.
> 
> Will still be using traditional squats and leg press but the front squat will be more a finishing exercise to really hit the quads


I currently do both but on different days


----------



## andyhuggins

Yep mix them up in the workout


----------



## chris l

I've only been doing these a few months and I'm seeing some good gains both in strength and size.

Starting with front squats 5x10 then move on to conventional squats, which I pyramid


----------



## G-man99

Tried them earlier.

Sort of got the hang of them, found they get uncomfortable after 12 reps though so may just increase the weight a bit and keep the reps down.

Little sore on my clavicle at the moment as lost concentration at one point and the bar rolled down and feels like its bruised my bones!


----------



## MRSTRONG

G-man99 said:


> Tried them earlier.
> 
> Sort of got the hang of them, found they get uncomfortable after 12 reps though so may just increase the weight a bit and keep the reps down.
> 
> Little sore on my clavicle at the moment as lost concentration at one point and the bar rolled down and feels like its bruised my bones!


knurling is a bastard on delts :lol:


----------



## Prince Adam

Damn tried these tonight.

Well awkward, the clean grip made me feel like my wrists were going to snap!

Ended up switching to cross arms grip.

Worked up to 2x5 80kg.

Felt nice, but weird.


----------



## J1mmyc

I rate front squats better than back squats i do [email protected]0kgx3 i found my legs come on massively since ive started doing them weekly after back squats


----------



## kitinboots

I teach front squats before back squats


----------

